# Calling all Photography enthusiasts!!



## tanchouzuru (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.tanchouzuru.com
Does anybody out there have the time to look though a new photography site and LEAVE A MESSAGE IN THE GUESTBOOK. Tell me if you like a particular image.
As I am doing a little research into where people visit from and what kind of Photography they like. 
Thanks guys, I really appreciate your opinions.


----------



## Chase (Jul 23, 2005)

Moved thread to a more appropriate forum, good luck with the site!


----------

